# Are My Piranhas Psychiotic



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

one of my red bellied piranha last week decided to kill every other single piranha in the tank then it just died now all that's left are my clown loaches. Any reasoning there were 5 red bellied in a 75. Any advice


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Lower temp to ease agression , feed often , more hiding spaces , bigger tank?!


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

asastorm said:


> one of my red bellied piranha last week decided to kill every other single piranha in the tank then it just died now all that's left are my clown loaches. Any reasoning there were 5 red bellied in a 75. Any advice


how big were they?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

wizardslovak said:


> Lower temp to ease agression , feed often , more hiding spaces , bigger tank?!


This


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Ægir said:


> Lower temp to ease agression , feed often , more hiding spaces , bigger tank?!


This
[/quote]

more hiding spaces or NO hiding spaces?

just gravel and powerheads in my tank, 75G with 4 - 5" and I see little to no aggression


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Smaller tank no hiding spaces, if it was a 125 or something it wouldnt be an issue to have some plants decor.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

reading this...i almost wonder if 1 of the "red Bellies" was not a red belly but perhaps a sanchezi or something...lol


----------

